# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  EPFL Soft Transducers Lab (EPFL-LMTS), Swiss Federal Institute of Technology Lausanne, Lausanne, Switzerland

## Airicist

lmts.epfl.ch

youtube.com/MyLMTS

Professor - Herbert Shea

Projects:

DEAnsect, robotic insect

soft stretchable compliant sensors, actuators and transducers

----------

